# Stagnant water under a false bottom?



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

Currently in my vivarium I have a little stream and pond, but I am thinking about filling it in with dirt and some moss. I think the pump keeps getting clogged and it slows down the gph to the point where the stream doesn't create enough force to prevent a film on the water. The pump's under the false bottom and would be impossible to clean regularly. So basically I'd have film-covered water most the time and I wouldn't want that. The pond's too small for an air bubbler or anything.

So the question is, if I fill in the little pond and just leave the pump under the false bottom would there be any problems? The main thing I thought of is stagnant water. Would that start to smell or create any problems? There's a link to pictures of my vivarium in my signature in case that would help.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Spar (Mar 27, 2004)

if you have plants with roots down in the water then it shouldnt be a problem.

I dont personally have one, but you could create a "trap-door" for cleaning out the bottom without risk of the frogs getting down there. May be too late for this though. I used to have one on my 30g. Might still have pics, but doubt it.

what is the cause of debree getting down there? Do you have anything seperating the substrate from under the false bottom?


----------



## amphibianfreak (Jul 21, 2004)

You could siphon out as much water as you can then fill the stream in


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

> You could siphon out as much water as you can then fill the stream in


It will fill back up with water leaving him with the same problem. :?


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

Not very quickly, assuming he is only misting. If you don't have a drain and mist regularly, you will periodically need to siphon off (or turkey baster off) water.


----------



## mydumname (Dec 24, 2004)

I built some verts after IAD and already have had to siphon them so it does come quickly. By now his substrate is probably already soiled, so any excess water will go right down to the drainage layer. The first time you need to syphon, will be longer then each consecutive time. 

Keep in mind these are mostly verts for pumilio, which get more misting than my horizontals, so that can add to it, plus a vert has less space than a horizontal, also causing the need for syphoning more often. It will all change next summer and I can't wait


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

If you would like to clean the pump out and keep the stream and your GPH up, sometimes you can take a hose that is a little smaller than your return hose and place it in the end of the return hose where the water comes out for the stream. (pump turned off of course  ) Once you do this blow into the smaller hose until air is blown through the pump causing the trash clogging it to be blown out and then turn the pump back on. Sometimes this works and sometimes not. Just a tip in case you would like to keep your stream.

TonyT


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Even pumps that are relatively isolated from debris may need cleaning on occasion, or often the pump just fails and needs replacing. There are several ways to keep the pump accessible in a false bottom for removing and cleaning without having to tear things apart. I usually place it in a plastic container with holes punched around the sides, and leave an open access, just call it a pond and cover the pump with some smooth rocks, and make sure the cords and tubing are merely disguised and not buried in the background permanently.


----------



## themann42 (Apr 12, 2005)

what about an air pump? if i can find a way to squeeze a tube down under there, i know it would help, but would that alone do the job? i know it would keep part of the water agitated and film free, but i wonder if it would create enough circulation to keep the whole false bottom from getting stagnant and starting to smell.


----------



## JoshKaptur (Feb 17, 2004)

I have several false bottoms with no circulation, and none of them are stagnant. They are all completely covered with substrate, and all have plant roots that have grown through the substrate/screen into the water. No smell problems.


----------

